# Marriott Beachplace Towers



## randster2 (Jul 5, 2007)

I am confirmed for Marriott Beachplace Towers in Ft Lauderdale, Fl for November.  I stayed there in January with a car, but do not have a car this time.  What is the best way to get to a grocery store?  I am using restaurant.com for Sloppy Joes, but need other restaurants close by.  Palm Grill had great lunches for around $5  I do not know if they still offer this special.  I used diningchannel.com for Sally O'Briens and Metro Cafe last time, which were enjoyable.  Are there any additional discounts or food specials?  What about discounts on the Everglade Tour?  Any other suggestions?  Thanks.


----------



## KenK (Jul 7, 2007)

Without a car, the hardest thing is to go grocery shopping.  There is no full supermarket like Publix or Winn Dixie very close to it, although the mini bus and regular buses do run by those stores.

I suppose you are going to land at FLL and then take a cab to the Marriott?  If so, you could have the driver stop at the Publix or Winn Dixie on 17th street causeway....( It is the same route they would take to get to the T/S and is US rt A1A N from the FLL.

You could pick up the stuff, and then resume your trip, or you could do it after you arrive (call a cab, or ask Al what he thinks is the best way to get to a major supermarket.

There is a 7 11 about 4 blocks S of the T/S on A1A S just past Las Olas.

Make sure the driver brings you into the buildings unloading area, and call the front desk or help.  They will bring down the luggage carriers and give you access to the elevators.  


Of course, the Beach Place water taxi stop is right behind the building in the Yacht Club, but it lost its supermarket stop when the Las Olas Hyde Park supermarket was sold for......why condos...what else..??? 


www.watertaxi.com will show you where the other restaurants stops are on their route.  There will be at least two dozen or so......from Shooters, Charlies Crab, Traverna Opa by Oakland Park Blvd stop, the several at the Galleria Mall (Burdines/Macys, Nieman Marcus, Saks 5th, Dillards, the Bonnet House (along Sunrise Blvd).

When it goes up the New River, you can get off at Las Olas, and try the Cheesecake Factory, but Mark's Las Olas has really taken off....and there are several jazz clubs in that area as well.

Several places I could not recommend.....the once super Shirt Tail Charlies isn't so good any more, and the 15th St Fisheries seem to have taken a plunge.  (BTW....the 15 St Fisheries is about 4 blocks from the Winn Dixie off 17th St Causeway......)

The Hyatt Pier 66 had a short time bad rep, but seems to be improving with Blackstone running it. I don't think its tower restaurant is open to the public.


Super fish at the Marriott Harbour Beach resort.  Use water taxi exit by the Days Inn Bahia Mar ( which is a terrible hotel/motel, but a great tavern)

The Marriott is a short walk across the street and up the hill on Holiday Drive just past the Sheraton Yankee Clipper and Best Western Oceanside (all in the sand at the S end of the beach.  BTW....The Sheraton still has that 19.57 a nite 1950s special (see other post on this forum), and the Wreck Bar & restaurant is still showing that mermaid show.  Also in this area is the Jungle Queen Dinner Cruise (also not too popular with the locals). If the Carrie B is running, see if that water taxi stop is still open (CArrie B only runs seasonally).

The entertainment book is loaded with places, but I think it ends on Nov 1. 

Other places to find coupons, I need to search for.  If you want them, reply here

BTW...don't forget Cafe Casablanca...one block N from MBP.  Go for lunch first.  May have the summer special of one free with one...even without, a very good place..next to Shulas Steak House in the Sheraton Yankke Trader....also rated just OK by locals


If you want to walk back to MBP from this area, it is about a mile N


----------



## pranas (Jul 7, 2007)

There is another alternative. Take the #11 bus that stops in front of Beachplace  (goes north and costs $1 or get  a pass) to the Galt Mile shoppping center which is about 2 miles away.  There is a large Winn Dixie supermarket there. Or stay on the bus for another mile or so and get off at the Sea Ranch Shopping Center.  The bus driver will let you know when you reach your stop.  There is a nice Publix store there.  I shop there all the time and prefer it to Winn Dixie. The Publix store has a very nice deli, restaurant quality subs and fried chicken.  You can take the bus back to  Beachplace or get a cab.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 8, 2007)

How far is the Marriott Beachplace Tower from the cruise port located in FLL?


----------



## KenK (Jul 8, 2007)

About 2 miles (A1A S), just over the 17 th Ave Causeway, and stay in left lanes.  First left is entrance to the Port.  The pier you need will be longer.

Entrance to the Port is restricted.  There are gates, just like a base or fort.

I'm not sure Pranas is right about the milage to the Galt Area.  It is just past Oakland Park Blvd N, which is already several miles N of Beach Place.  But it does stay along the A1A route, which is pretty until you pass the Pelican (old Best Western), where the condos take over the beach front.  Might be a nice bus trip.  The mini bus (tourists) BTW is free. I will post the link when I find it on the TA site.  (THey just changed their name)

There is a public bus from the FLL that goes N along Andrews, and you can change at Broward Medical (17th Street) and take the loop down 17th to MBP.  They will not be able to access the P2 lobby in the building.

The trick to the Winn Dixie via the water taxi (which the Water taxi staff did not recommend here several years ago is that the walk from 15th st fisheries to Cordova is through 15th st, but contains a lot of boat works.  It would also mean you would have to wait for the boats return, and since the funding problems have cropped up, the water bus has limited its service. (And raised it rates- used to be $20.00 for a week pass sold at Beach Place)


They haven't done the times for Nov yet, but if they make the sch slightly earlier, the Tuesday R/T form Fll to South Beach (Miami) may be possible ( $19.00).  It leaves every Tuesday start in Oct, stops at the Hollywood Westin Diplomat, then to Miami.  (Very long boat time). If they get busy, they then offer a Saturday trip, too....but unknown until they announce in October.

Most the the water taxi boats are dry docked across from the Rustin Inn (FLL) but they still have all the ones that are enclosed and have A/C (if needed...usually too cool to need)


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 8, 2007)

Ken K thanks for the information !


----------



## pwrshift (Jul 8, 2007)

While MBP is not up to Marriott standards inside the suites, it's a great place for a week's holiday without a car ... and the location can't be beat.  Ken is the TUG expert on places and how to get there. 

The shops/bars/restauants in Beach Place plaza are pretty much good quality low budget -- I enjoy Cheeburger, Sloppy Joes, and Palm Grill (or whatever its new name is).  

I rarely cook dinner in my suite other than breakfast - take a cheapie teflon pan for eggs as the one in MBP will ruin them.  On that thought, the fridges usually leak and the stoves/microwaves are as dated as everything else.  

If you look at the Hilton, 5 min walk north, their kitchens are to die for ... same for St.Regis and everyplace else around MBP.

http://www1.hilton.com/en_US/hi/hot...=/en/hi/&xch=45454117,MGA5QB214WBWECSGBIX2VCQ

I guess I'm lazy, but I buy all my breakfast groceries at somewhat inflated prices in the Marketplace just off the lobby.  Having such a wide choice of eateries an elevator ride away is something few timeshares can offer ... you can even have drinks and lunch brought to your chair at the pool.  If you're a MAR Rewards cardholder (isn't everyone?) charge everything to your room you can ... even chocolate bars and Starbucks and Pizza Hut.

Don Shula's for fair steaks, Atlantic's Trina's for gourmet fish, Casablanca Cafe a block away, the restaurants in the St. Regis right next door, and Hilton's Ilios are all within easy walking distance and could provide, budget permitting, some of the greatest dining in the city.  A $5 cab ride should take you to Galleria (or long walk) yields nice eateries like PF Chang, Capital Grille, Godiva Chocolatier, and great upscale window shopping.

http://www.starwoodhotels.com/luxury/property/dining/index.html?propertyID=1475

http://www.starwoodhotels.com/stregis/property/dining/index.html?propertyID=1512

As the Trump and W open (2008?) you'll see even more quality restaurants walking distance.  These places will really upgrade the whole beach area -- and I hope the HOA people trusted by MBP owners to make them proud of owning at BeachPlace are planning on competing.  BTW, the HOA just make the studio only good for 3 people instead of 4 so owners will have less luck renting them even though MBP lockoffs are larger than other Marriott studios that allow 4 people.  Another dumb decision.

Brian



randster2 said:


> I am confirmed for Marriott Beachplace Towers in Ft Lauderdale, Fl for November. I stayed there in January with a car, but do not have a car this time. .


----------



## pranas (Jul 8, 2007)

If you like jazz, take the trolley or bus (see my earlier post) to Commercial Blvd), walk east one short  block to El Mar Drive, and enjoy a free Jazz concert on Friday evening.  You can eat decent food at the sidewalk cafes, just  have a beer, or merely sit on one of the benches by the beach and enjoy  the music.  Since Ken corrected me on the milleage, I will leave it out but it is not that far from the Beachplace.  You can hear a lot of decent music just walking on the strip in Ft. Lauderdale but Lauderdale-by-the Sea's Friday night Jazz concerts have a more subdued and small town flavor.  We locals are working hard to keep it that way.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 8, 2007)

Is the jazz modern or the old school jazz?


----------



## KenK (Jul 8, 2007)

Here is one route of the Sun Trolly....but it appears they only run this route on the weekend (Its free)

http://www.suntrolley.com/bus_route-maps/tri_rail.html

MBP is #4.  Note it goes N along A1A to the Galt area....and runs through Las Olas (similiar route of the water taxi) past the 2 theaters at the pref arts center, art museums, the I Max @ the Science Museum and the Las Olas shops.

(Beach Place is 2 blocks N of Las Olas).

A bunch of tuggers sent in websites for the SE & SW areas of S Fl.  You can find many of the Jazz Clubs websites on the sticky above these threads.

I like the Aruba Cafe (same management as Capones & Casablanca Cafes in Ft LAud & the H20 & Yesterdays - if they ever reopen) in the area  Pranas is talking about.  It is right next to Mulligans, which is also good.  Both at the end of Commercial in the sand by the fishing pier.  We really like Blue Moon or Sea Watch...also has a neat ocean view....early birds, but very tough to get to without a car.  ( http://www.seawatchfl.com/ )

I'm still looking for coupons for you.  I lost the website the restaurants use in this area. 

Sloppy Joes, Howl at the Moon, O'Brians, and Cheeburger were in the entertainment book and some were on the www.restaurant.com website.

http://www.sloppyjoeslauderdale.com/

Via watertaxi:

Don't think you will be here for this first Sunday of every month:

http://ci.ftlaud.fl.us/events/jazzbrunch/jazzbrunch.htm

Downtowner Tavern:  (Scroll down for coupons....check dates):

http://www.equilibrix.com/downtowner/downtowner06_07.html

Original Steakhouse (Ha! from MD all the way down to FL...so Original):

http://www.equilibrix.com/originalsteak/originalsteak10_06.html

By FLL ( at west end of runway: Great lunch prices...coupons on site.

www.rusticinn.com


----------



## randster2 (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks very much for all the information!!!  I cannot wait for our trip.


----------

